# Home made rescue bags



## EMTFrog2006 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, I want to have a rescue bag in my truck so that I can be ready for anything. What basic components are a must in a rescue bag? Do they make pre-made rescue bags? I want something I can take anywhere with me, maybe in a fanny pack or something.


----------



## Bosco578 (Aug 4, 2008)

What kind of stuff do you want? Like a basic first aid kit? Or more advanced?


----------



## EMTFrog2006 (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I am an EMT-B so I wanted something that fits my qualifications. I have a basic first aid kit but I feel like I should have something a little more advanced now. What would you have in your car for a homemade rescue bag?


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you authorized to provide care at your certificated level while off duty? What is your organization's policy on this? Will you have medical control? What is the availability of EMS services where you are at?  

Just a couple questions to ask yourself before you potentially do something that could affect your future ability to be an EMT.


----------



## Bosco578 (Aug 4, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Are you authorized to provide care at your certificated level while off duty? What is your organization's policy on this? Will you have medical control? What is the availability of EMS services where you are at?
> 
> Just a couple questions to ask yourself before you potentially do something that could affect your future ability to be an EMT.



I agree with this as well. Is this for personal use for "Just in case" reasons,or is it for work related type response?


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 4, 2008)

*****whacker alarm*****


----------



## medicdan (Aug 4, 2008)

Do a search!


----------



## 2serveothers (Aug 4, 2008)

There are literally hundreds of options available for ideas on how to build the right bag for you. Google is a fantastic resource for finding manufactures beyond the scope of Dynamed, Galls, Firecache, ect. Ebay also has lots of ideas for bags as well. At a minimum it will allow you the opportunity to explore what you dont like in a bag, and things you do. Consider the options of caretaking within the realm of your certification, allowing mind you, that you wont have immediate access to a rescue unit or ambulance.


----------



## EMTFrog2006 (Aug 4, 2008)

This is for personal use for "just in case" reasons...for now. I am in the process of finding an EMT-B job in my area but for now I would like to have a "just in case" pack in my truck. Last time I needed on all I had was a cheap first aid pack from a grocery store, so I had to make due with what I had. I need something a little better than that lol. I checked my local protocals and from what I have read I am able to perform as an EMT-B while not on call as long as that's all I do. It also states that I will take all responsibility for any damages cause while providing care. Will that help you guys think of what to put in my pack? If you need anymore info just let me know. Thank you for replying so quick.


----------



## EMTFrog2006 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the fantastic feed back you have helped me out tramendously. Google has some great ideas and it help alot. Hope all of you have a great day and be safe out there.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 4, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Do a search!



Yes, when you search this forum you will find that the longer you are in EMS the less you will carry into a scene. The excitement of being totally prepared for every eventuality wanes when you have to dig through that pile of crap you never use to find what you need right now.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 4, 2008)

EMTFrog2006 said:


> Well I am an EMT-B so I wanted something that fits my qualifications. I have a basic first aid kit but I feel like I should have something a little more advanced now. What would you have in your car for a homemade rescue bag?



First aid equipment is more than enough.. even if you were a Paramedic. Remember, off duty you are nothing but a mere mortal.. (i.e. common laymen providing first aid).

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 4, 2008)

wait a minute...theres a search feature? so, if you had a question you could look it up to see if it had been asked and answered several hundred times, thus not waste the time, energy or server space of going through it again?

woa now, thats just crazy talk......


----------



## traumateam1 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Rid. Just cary basic first aid supples. Stuff to stop major bleeds, a few extra pairs of gloves for others to help, tape, ice pacs, trauma scissors, pen light, pocket mask, and Maybe a set of OPA's. I mean an ambuance should be within 7 minutes of you.. so just be concerned with keeping the person alive. However if you are going on a road trip and there is a lot of empty highway with the nearest EMS/Fire/Police response more than 20ish minutes maybe bring some more supplies. But while in town you shouldn't need too much. 
I cary a basic First Aid kit with a few extra supplies, like the OPA's in it.. just incase and it's proven worth it once.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 4, 2008)

Folks,

If you have nothing positive to contribute to the thread, simply don't reply.  We don't need five people calling the OP a whacker, three telling the person to search, and another three being totally off topic.

That said, you may want to check out what Gall's Basic EMT bag has, and get the supplies that you think you'll need.  I kept a Galls trauma kit in my trunk for the first five years I was an EMT, and used band aids, the trauma shears, and tweezers.  Beyond that, it was just taking up space in my trunk.  You may be better served with a small first responder bag with some gloves and the basic supplies.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 4, 2008)

"Ready for anything" and "take anywhere" implies you want to help strangers.

However, if you're planning to help family/friends:
Look for a "quality" first aid kit at your local drug store chain and add gloves if needed.
Stay clear of anything wackerish that contains a bitestick or window punch.  

Personally, I have a small bag at home with basic supplies and a pocket CPR mask.  When traveling on vacation with my car, I take the bag with me.  At the office, we have a first aid kit that always gets raided for the aspirins and band-aids.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 4, 2008)

*Check the thread about "What's On Your Belt?" or some such*

My experience with over the counter commercial kits has been to pick the one with the best box or bag, because the guts are lacking and you will probably strip it out...althouth J&J and ARC are getting there. Teeny bandages, little worthless scissors, narrow tape, telfa ...

If it pleases the forum, I'm starting one about "What not to pack".


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 5, 2008)

EMTFrog2006 said:


> This is for personal use for "just in case" reasons...for now. I am in the process of finding an EMT-B job in my area but for now I would like to have a "just in case" pack in my truck. Last time I needed on all I had was a cheap first aid pack from a grocery store, so I had to make due with what I had. I need something a little better than that lol. I checked my local protocals and from what I have read I am able to perform as an EMT-B while not on call as long as that's all I do. It also states that I will take all responsibility for any damages cause while providing care. Will that help you guys think of what to put in my pack? If you need anymore info just let me know. Thank you for replying so quick.



Since you are not covered by medical direction, you can do first aid only. Nothing more. Consider a good cell phone so you can call for EMS should they be needed. Checking local protocols means nothing if you are not working under or covered by them. Also, are you truly willing to take all responsibility for damages. Do you truly know the extent of that statement. Think about it before you start wasting money on something that may be more of a hinderance than being helpful......................


----------



## Jon (Aug 5, 2008)

Galls sells bags... empty and filled.

I've got a big bag that usually only comes out for Boy Scout events when I'm the designated "first aid" guy.

In my car, I've got a small bag with some 4x4's, cold packs, B/P cuff, 'scope, etc. I keep a few pairs of gloves in my "glove compartment" (wow... what a concept). When I have stopped for MVA's... I usually end up doing basic triage and holding C-spine... I help package the patient... then go on my way (unless someone I know "volunteers" me to help further). I've not had any reason for a whacker bag in that scenario... because I've got enough other things to do.

When I worked security/medical response - I used my bag as a 2nd gear bag a few times, because the other EMT wasn't onscene with the gear bag yet. I then restocked out of our supply cabinet... and no one really cared.

I also happend to have my little bag around when I was working as a bouncer when some a-hole got his a** stabbed. A lot. A whole bunch of 4x4s and gloves... and wait for the amublance. (BTW... yes the scene was safe... I had my 10 new and old friends I was working with around me... and some of them had guns... and the actor had fled with the other 300 patrons of the party).

See this thread for discussion on "should I stop if I see something" http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29&highlight=stabbing


----------



## mikie (Aug 5, 2008)

I know this isn't medical, but in my car (near my mini (first aid and a little bit above) 'jump-bag'), I carry a fire extinguisher.  Blood & guts aren't the only problems at MVAs and other road-side or times you might need your bag.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 5, 2008)

I carry the best thing .. it's about 3 inches by 2 inches.. called a cell phone. Kinda neat, I don't even have to stop...

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 6, 2008)

*Here in sunny California the cell phone is tricky*

You call your friend and tell them to call for help on a landline becuase all cell 911 calls are routed to the highway patrol with a guaranteed 45 min wait to speak to a dispatcher.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 6, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> You call your friend and tell them to call for help on a landline becuase all cell 911 calls are routed to the highway patrol with a guaranteed 45 min wait to speak to a dispatcher.


I've traveled all over the country and have found that not to be the case these days.  With GPS technology required in all new phones, the call is routed to the nearest PSAP/emergency dispatcher.


----------



## EMTFrog2006 (Aug 6, 2008)

MMiz,Thank you for being a posative feed back. I need that as you saw lol. Now that I look back at my OP I think I should have revised it a few more times before the post. Thank you for your help, it was much appreciated.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 6, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I've traveled all over the country and have found that not to be the case these days.  With GPS technology required in all new phones, the call is routed to the nearest PSAP/emergency dispatcher.



Nope. In california, all cell phone 911 calls are routed to Highway patrol. I have waited on hold 20 minutes to report a Still Alarm MVA. My dispatcher finally got through. I do recommend landline 911 whenever possible in California.


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2008)

Is using a "backdoor" number possible? Around here, I can call the 10-digit number that was used before 911, and get the county calltaker. I use this trick when I'm on the border of the county and want to be able to talk to the RIGHT people.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 6, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Nope. In california, all cell phone 911 calls are routed to Highway patrol. I have waited on hold 20 minutes to report a Still Alarm MVA. My dispatcher finally got through. I do recommend landline 911 whenever possible in California.



Wrong again.  Depending on what tower you connect to, you get the appropriate PSAP, or in some cases, local dispatch.  That is, unless you're really close, or on the freeway.  I once got connected to a local PD dispatch by calling 911.  At home, I get the PSAP.  These are all on the cell.

*Disclaimer, I'm in the IE, not the basin.

And, Jon, yes, you can dial the 7 or 10 digit dispatch number and get in.  I use it for local SO from home on landline when it's not an emergency.  The PSAPs are a closely guarded secret for some reason.


----------



## laina66 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Well..*

I have a bag designed after my bag in the ambulance--
2 triangle bandages
a bunch of different sized adhesive bandages
 non-adhesive bandages
 6 4x4's, 6 3x3's. 10 2x2's. 
burn gel (3 packets)
 aspirin (low dose)
1 inch tape, 1/2 inch tape, 3 inch tape. pre-wrap. athletic tape.
sterile water. 
cpr mask. 
4 pair medium gloves (and 2 larges just in case I'm not alone...) 
4 tongue depressors, 
2 finger splits, a SAM splint,
 adjustable collar, 
assorted oral airways, 
biohazard bag, emesis bag, 
penlight, 
shears, kelly forceps, bandage shears, 
emergency blanket, 
heat blanket, 
2 hotpacks, 
3 cold packs, 
bulb syringe, 
face mask, goggles, hand sanitizer, 
window punch, seatbelt cutter, pocket knife. 
oral glucose. 
diaper, maxi pad. 
tissues. antiseptic wipes, alcohol wipes. cotton tipped applicators.
note pad
ems field guide.
english-spanish translator.
 stethoscope, BP cuff.  

i think that's it...probably some more random stuff in there too...im doing this from memory.
and it all fits in a 14"x8" bag in my back seat. )


----------



## mikie (Aug 16, 2008)

laina66 said:


> 4 tongue depressors,



May I ask why you have 4 and where did you even get them?  I found an ancient one in our EMS stock closet once...(I think we're talking about the same thing here, like a bite-stick?)


----------



## laina66 (Aug 16, 2008)

tongue depressors are the wooden "popsicle sticks"... they come in handy to putting oral airways into children, etc.


----------



## Scout (Sep 1, 2008)

laina66 said:


> tongue depressors are the wooden "popsicle sticks"... they come in handy to putting oral airways into children, etc.




and eating ice cream,,


----------



## firecoins (Sep 1, 2008)

I have my cell phone and 7 digit number to the local department dispatchers.

I carry a separate box of gloves since in the bunch of incidents I have come upon, that is all I have ever used.  The times I didn't have gloves were the times I wish i had them. 

I do have a bag in my car that has several purposes. The main reason is I use it to caddy my duty gear. It carries 1 stethescope, 1 adult BP, a pair of shears, gloves, CPR mask, one 4x4, one 5x9, tape, rollergauge, bottle of asa, liquid benedryl, 1 glucose tube, several pens, several pencils, a flash light, a digital camera, a GPS unit, pair of earphones, several packs of AA batteries,  cell phone charger and a bunch of other stuff that have no bearing on EMS at all.  When do I use the bag?  Whenever i want.


----------



## marineman (Sep 3, 2008)

wow I can't believe how much some people carry. For starters in WI I'm not really required to stop. For an MVC first 3 cars passing by are required to stop as witness/aid but nobody knows that law and how could you enforce it? 

Like R/r said I carry my cell phone, no matter what level you're trained to the best care you could possibly provide is getting them to the hospital (call 911). I keep a box of gloves somewhere under the back seat. If I stop and stay stopped 99% of the time I'll be holding C-spine so I don't need any other gear. Even if I'm not holding C-spine the only care I'm providing is boy scout first aid, life saving care. I could care less about getting vitals, using finger splints, ice packs, band-aids etc. If I get to that point it means either you're stable, it wasn't worth my time to stop in the first place, or the first responders take way too long.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 3, 2008)

Scout said:


> and eating ice cream,,



strong work, bringing this one back from the dead to add that.....


----------



## Scout (Sep 3, 2008)

15 days is'nt dead?


been a boaring couple nights


----------



## BLSBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> strong work, bringing this one back from the dead to add that.....



Ever the cynical one. 
All morning (no clinicals, and doing practice practicals in class tonight, so I have had free time for a change), and I have yet to see a positive post out of you. 
You are worse then an old housewife. Nag nag nag nag nag. 
I couldn't find an exact quote, so fast forward to 0:40. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7k00o0C5b0


----------



## reaper (Sep 9, 2008)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxle4EyEdac


----------

